# ExPats Working The Land



## JustMe2 (Oct 20, 2013)

Ive seen a few threads on this site about some British wanting to move to Portugal and to start growing there own crops on land they have bought or rented. I would just like to remind then that Portugal weather can be very hot from 11am to 5pm therefor the amount of time working the land would be minimal


----------



## Verinia (Apr 6, 2012)

JustMe2 said:


> Ive seen a few threads on this site about some British wanting to move to Portugal and to start growing there own crops on land they have bought or rented. I would just like to remind then that Portugal weather can be very hot from 11am to 5pm therefor the amount of time working the land would be minimal



It's true it's very hot JustMe, but the Portugese work the land nevertheless and so do I. I think what is really important is to understand how very different things are from England. Water is scarce. Bugs are many. You plant on the first rains. Winter here is like our Spring. The soil bakes hard in the sun. Compost takes a long time to break down. We can have 12 degrees of frost in the hillside valleys in the Algarve. It's hard buy organic anything here etc etc.

So it's different. But it can be done.However much humility and research is needed. And as you say, it's very hot in the summer. You can't work. You jut have to sit and drink wine from 111am to 5pm from June until August, But since all the plants are asleep then it doesn't really matter.


----------

